# Setting up an IVR SERVER.



## STINEHART

Hello all. I have an XP box. w/ a (tapi) intel voice modem.
I want to set up a one line ivr system for my home company.
I've been looking on the web and seeing allot of different software available. I'd prefer to stay with windows, but unix isn't out of the question.
I'm looking for very inexpensive software or even opensource ivr software.
Anyone have any recomendations. Gladly welcome.
:sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes:


----------



## DumberDrummer

I haven't had any experience with this sort of thing, and I don't believe skie has either...

A good place to start would probably be SourceForge for a free/opensource solution. 

:4-dontkno


----------



## Skie

What is IVR? I've never heard that accronym before. I'm assuming you're talking about a voice mail system, but this is just a guess. If this is what you're talking about, I know that there's a Linux project for this (I think it's a free PBX type of system), but I can't remember the name of it at the moment.


----------



## STINEHART

Yeah.A PBX is the name for it. It's asterisk. 
http://www.asterisk.org/
Theres a ported windows version I'm playing with right now.
http://www.asteriskwin32.com/
-----------------------------------
The learnig curve is making this just too much at the moment.
I'm looking at http://www.nch.com.au/ivm/index.html
Small Interactive System
Full features up to 2 lines, 70 OGM menus and 8 voice mailboxes
*$US118.20*
----------------------------------
I need soemthing cheaper. lol


----------



## Skie

Asterik is what I was thinking of. Unfortunately, I don't know much about such systems.


----------

